# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Stirella βγάζει νερό μαζί με ατμό

## SDrikos

Καλημέρα.

Έχω την stirella simac SX8040D (ατμοσίδερο με boiler), και μου παρουσιάζει το πρόβλημα ότι μαζί με τον ατμό βγάζει και πολλά νερά.
Τον θερμικό διακόπτη τον έχω ελέγξει.
Από άλλα post που διάβασα, οι λύσεις που προτάθηκαν ήταν:
α. Καθαρισμός από άλατα
β. Έλεγχος της αντίστασης θέρμανσης του λέβητα και αντικατάσταση της θερμικής πάστας

Απλώς έχω κάποιες απορίες:

α. Όταν ανφέρεστε σε καθαρισμό από τα άλατα, αναφέρεστε σε αυτά που πιθανόν να υπάρχουν όταν ανοίξω τα πλαστικά του μπόιλερ και βλέπω τον όλο μηχανισμό ή πρέπει να ανοίξω και τον λέβητα (αυτό δεν το έχω ξανακάνει και μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο) και να κοιτάξω εκεί;

β. Όσον αφορά την αντίσταση θέρμανσης του λέβητα, βλήπω τις 2 άκρες της με τις βίδες, αλλά υποθέτω ότι το υπόλοιπο της αντίστασης βρίσκεται μέσα στον λέβητα?
Η θερμική πάστα βρίσκεται στην αντίσταση θέρμασης του λέβητα ή στον θερμικό διακόπτη?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## dan

Για τον καθαρισμό από τα άλατα, δοκίμασε να βάλεις στο μποιλερ ξύδι αντί για νερό. Όταν ζεσταθεί, πάτησε να βγει ο ατμός. 
Αυτό μπορεί να χρειαστεί να το κάνεις 2-3 φορές μέχρι να καθαρίσει από τα άλατα.
Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα και διορθώθηκε με αυτό τον τρόπο.
Μετά βάλε 2-3 φορές νερό για να φύγει η οσμή από το ξύδι.

----------


## SDrikos

Ευχαριστώ Θεόδωρε.
Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα ενημερώσω.

Αν ένα σίδερο με μπόιλερ  δεν βγάζει ατμό, και θέλει κάποιος να το καθαρίσει από τα άλατα για να δει
μήπως το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στα άλατα, υπάρχει εναλλακτικός τρόπος?

----------


## SDrikos

> Για τον καθαρισμό από τα άλατα, δοκίμασε να βάλεις στο μποιλερ ξύδι αντί για νερό. Όταν ζεσταθεί, πάτησε να βγει ο ατμός. 
> Αυτό μπορεί να χρειαστεί να το κάνεις 2-3 φορές μέχρι να καθαρίσει από τα άλατα.
> Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα και διορθώθηκε με αυτό τον τρόπο.
> Μετά βάλε 2-3 φορές νερό για να φύγει η οσμή από το ξύδι.


Τελικά έβαλα ξύδι μαζί με νερό και το έκανα.
Φαίνεται να καθάρισε και τουλάχιστον δεν βγάζει πλέον νερό μαζί με τον ατμό.
Θα πρέπει να το ελέγξει η γυναίκα σε πραγματική χρήση για τα τελικά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## dan

> Τελικά έβαλα ξύδι μαζί με νερό και το έκανα.
> Φαίνεται να καθάρισε και τουλάχιστον δεν βγάζει πλέον νερό μαζί με τον ατμό.
> Θα πρέπει να το ελέγξει η γυναίκα σε πραγματική χρήση για τα τελικά αποτελέσματα.


Με σκέτο ξύδι θα είχες καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.
Όλα καλά. Τελικά ήταν τα άλατα.  :Smile: 
Μπορείς να το καθαρίζεις από τα άλατα 1-2 φορές το χρόνο, προληπτικά, ανάλογα με τη χρήση.

----------

